# 5th Wheel - How much off of MSRP?



## eesmike

Looking at purchasing a 5th wheel, I'm curious how much dealers are willing to come down from the MSRP price that is listed?

A couple of people told me as much as 30-35%? That seems high, but sure hope that's the case.

What do you guys think?


----------



## StinkBait

That may be a tad high, especially for a 2014. 25-30% off MSRP is fairly common. I dealt on a 2013 5th wheel toy hauler a couple of months ago and easily had them down to 36% off sticker. BUT, MSRP's in the RV world are not worth the paper they are printed on, they mean nothing and are based on nothing. The best you can do is google the heck out of what you are looking for and compare. Google the unit you are interested in all over the country and see what they are going for. Keep in mind though that units located in the midwest will be a tad cheaper because they do not incur shipping costs.

Don't get in a hurry and work the sales people. Don't be afraid of looking in the next town over. We just bought a new trailer and almost drove to Kyle to make the purchase. I need to add this though, if you buy in the next town over make sure it is one heck of a deal. When it comes to service/warranty work RV dealers are notorious for taking care of their own customers first. If you buy out of town and then bring it to your local dealer be prepared to wait, it is just the nature of the beast.

Check out this RV forum, tons of helpful info here http://www.rv.net/forum/


----------



## Hunter11

What you were told is correct. I am pricing out full time units for us to live in full time when we retire shortly and 28% to 35% off MSRP is well within reason. I don't know what brands you are looking at but work several dealers against each other for your best deal. Use some of the online wholesalers to get prices to compare to dealer prices.


----------



## eesmike

Thanks for the input guys. Now for my next question. What are some of the more reputable brands?


----------



## StinkBait

eesmike said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Now for my next question. What are some of the more reputable brands?


That is such a hard question. 90% of people who turn to the internet to review are ones that have problems. Every manufacturer has problems, trailers are thrown together with staples and glue. More importantly do your online research about customer service after the sale. Jayco is always ranked at the top. We just bought a trailer made by Primetime RV who is a subsidiary of Forest River but has been getting great customer service reviews.


----------



## dougnugent1

I just bought at 68% of list price on a 2014 model.


----------



## eesmike

dougnugent1 said:


> I just bought at 68% of list price on a 2014 model.


****! What model and where?


----------



## dougnugent1

*Fun Town RV*

Hyper Lite XLR 27HFs EP. They have a 30 ft. fifth wheel also. Ask for Troy


----------



## berto

dougnugent1 said:


> Hyper Lite XLR 27HFs EP. They have a 30 ft. fifth wheel also. Ask for Troy


id like more info also.


----------



## louie870

My parents are retired and have been full timers for about 6 years now. My dad has owned a travel trailer for the last 20 years and just bought a brand new one after much research. He bought a Excel and the model I believe is a Windsor, 32' with 4 slides. I believe he paid around 80k for it but you can def tell in the quality compared to most that you see. He ended up buying in OK and saved a lot of money according to him.


----------



## bigfishtx

We bought one last summer that had an MSRP of $109,000 and got it for $72,000 plus TTL.
They had a good profit in it even with that discount.


----------



## ShadMan

I've found Jayco and Nu-Wa to both be long-time good brands. I'm on my second Jayco now, just sold a Nu-Wa HitchHiker, and have had a half-dozen other brands through the years. I also liked my Keystone Cougar I had several years ago, though it didn't have the build quality of Jayco or Nu-Wa. 

I'm really loving my Jayco JayFlight 28.5 RLS. I've only had it for a couple months, and have spent about three weeks of that in it on various trips. It's a 2007, but it's got me thinking that I may buy a brand new one next year that is nearly identical.


----------



## bigfishtx

Nu Wa is gone aren't they?


----------



## Hunter11

Nu Wa is not building units anymore. They are repairing units and are now selling a few other brands and some left over Nu Wa units.

http://www.kansasrvcenter.com/


----------



## redexpress

We just bought a 2013 Keystone Cougar XLite 5th wheel. I looked at manufacturers websites for construction details. Mostly concerned about framing material. I didn't want any wood framing. This Cougar has welded aluminum frame and galvanized steel roof trusses. We bought from Holiday World in Katy. Didn't feel too abused afterwards.
Get on pplmotorhomes.com to look at resale values.


----------



## jhays

Just bought 2015 Sierra Forest River from camping world Houston. Final deal was about 30% of msrp. Had to walk away and then got the call back. Be prepared to walk and then wait for the call if you find one you like.


----------

